# jelly jars



## welddigger (Sep 1, 2006)

Posted these in the digging forum. Figured I post them here too. I don't know anything about these so any info would be great or even a website wth info. The one is starting to turn purple. I had some marbles in one of these I dug awhile back at the shuppes grove just to keep the marbles from rolling of the table . Nobody looked at the marbles but two guys checked out the glass dish they were in. That's how I found out these little containers were jelly jars. Well anyway here are two I kept while digging today.


----------



## poorjodie (Sep 1, 2006)

The one on the right looks more like a snuff jar to me. Garrett snuff used a glass jar about this size that had a diamond pattern on the sides.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 1, 2006)

I remember useing them, even in the 60's. We topped then with wax and they had snapon metal lids.


----------



## bobclay (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi welddigger,

 I know very little about jelly jars, but I do know someone that knows a lot about them. They even have a club called The Jelly Jammers. You could contact Margaret Shaw for more info on these. See link below:

 http://www.collectors.org/CD/Show_Club.asp?ID=2669

 Bob Clay


----------

